# Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen



## Gloin (6. April 2006)

hi, hab mir gestern den TriFinder 2 von eagle gekauft.
hab erstmal einen ganz guten eindruck.
allerdings würde mich interessieren, ob einer von euch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht und mir etwas über dieses echolot erzählen kann.


----------



## Dorschi (7. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Hänge mich dran! Hab auch einen für die neue Saison bekommen.


----------



## Gloin (7. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

hi!
das wär nett, danke.
was heißt du hast einen bekommen?
wirst du gesponsort oder so?


----------



## Dorschi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Vomm Vater aus Usa mitgebracht!  Zählt zwar als Geburtstagsgeschenk, aber...


----------



## Samyber (10. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Hy,
ich selber kann euch zwar noch keine Tips geben, aber ich habe meines über "mad" aus dem AB gekauft.
Wenn er dies liest, kann er ja vielleicht seine Erfahrungen an uns alle weitergeben!!#6


----------



## mad (11. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*



			
				Samyber schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> ich selber kann euch zwar noch keine Tips geben, aber ich habe meines über "mad" aus dem AB gekauft.
> Wenn er dies liest, kann er ja vielleicht seine Erfahrungen an uns alle weitergeben!!#6



servus,

ich war mit meinen trifinder 2 mehr als nur zufrieden. hab mich nur getrennt weil ich ein X-135 bekommen habe. im bereich "flachwasser" ist das gerät sicher eines der besten mit den 150° geber und hoffe nur für mich das mein neues in den bereich mich nicht in stich läßt.

(ps. kay, hab dich nicht vergessen nur noch keine zeit gehabt. die laminierten einstellkarten schicke ich dir noch nach.#6 )


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

.... komme im Ostseebereich gut damit zurecht,benötige ihn allerdings weniger als "Fischfinder".
das Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei mir in der Boebachtung der Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Manko : Sped,-Temp-Geber fällt dauernd aus.....


Uli


----------



## Dorschi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Welchen Akku benutzt Ihr? Hatte vor, mir einen Gelakku zuzulegen. Funzt das überhaupt?


----------



## Gloin (12. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

@ ulrich horst
wie detailiert zeigt er denn die bodenbeschaffenheit an?
hatte bis jetzt noch keine möglichkeit ihn auszuprobieren.


hab mal noch ne etwas allgemeinere frage:
das ganze bild ist ja 2-dimensional.daher kann ich doch gar nicht genau sehen wo der fisch in wirklichkeit steht....


----------



## Jirko (12. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

hallo gloin #h

das trifinder hat 3 geberkegel und mittels der broad-view funktion werden geortete objekte entsprechend gekennzeichnet (R für right... L für left... und ohne kennung für´n mittleren geberkegel, der den unteren bootsbereich abtastet)... aber alles reine theorie, da diese funktion nur im fish-id modus nutzbar ist. und die fish-id sollte man(n) generell deaktivieren, da sämtliche objekte unter wasser, welche die ultraschallwellen reflektieren, als fischsymbol auf´m display dargestellt werden (sprungschichten, wasserverwirbelungen, treibgut blablabla)... fazit: ne fischortung mit nem 2-d lot ist in der regel nur mit ner gehörigen portion praxis möglich #h


----------



## Dorschi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Jirko wie sieht es denn mit den Akkus aus? Hatte auf einen Gelakku spekuliert.(Platz, Lebensdauer)
Macht das Sinn?
Kannst Du was empfehlen?
Besten Dank


----------



## Jirko (13. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

hallo dorschi #h

blei-gel akkus wie diese hier, sind die gängigsten energieversorger für portable echolote #h


----------



## Dorschi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Besten Dank Jirko!


----------



## Bronni (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

Hi,
 besitze auch seit kurzem dieses Echolot. Die deutsche Beschreibung ist m.E. zum K....
 Da ich bzw. wir über keine Erfahrungen verfügen, hat mein ältester Sohn Terk sich
 die Mühe gemacht und hat die Beschreibung zusammen gefasst. Die individuellen
 Einstellungen muss jeder für sich selbst vornehmen, aber die Zusammenfassung ist
 schon eine große Hilfe:
*Echolot     Einstellungen*​ 



*Wichtig:*

Fischsicheln  9x Menü/up drücken-         Pfeiltasten auf FishID of
Wassertiefe in Meter -2x Menü/down -1x Pfeil hoch 1x Menü/up
Temperatur in Celsius - 2x Menü/down     1x Pfeil hoch 2x Menü/up
Tiefenskala  3x Menü/down -1x Pfeil hoch  5x Menü/up -Show Intermediate
 *Brauchbar:*

Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit  8x Menü/up         Mit Pfeil verändern / muss der Bootsgeschwindigkeit  individuell angepasst werden
Bildlauf anhalten/starten (Chart) 4x        Menü/up
Störungsunterdrückung (Noise Reject)  4x Menü/down - Pfeil Empfindlichkeit wählen
Vollbild/geteiltes Bild (Page)  1x Menü/up  Pfeil wählbar
Digitalzahlengröße verstellen 3x Menü/down - 1x Pfeil hoch - 1x Menü/up =  Tiefe ; 2xMenü/up = Temperatur
FishReveal - Graustufendarstellung der Fischsicheln - 3x Menü/down - 1xPfeil hoch - 1x Menü/down
Contrast  2x Menü/down -1x Pfeil nach oben
Flachwasseralarm (Shallow Alarm) 6x Menü/down (o,6m von mir eingestellt)
Tiefwasseralarm  (Deep Alarm) 5x Menü/down  (30m von mir eingestellt)
Fischalarm durch Sichel automatisch        abgestellt
Grayline ( stellt deutlich den Unterschied zwischen starken/schwachen Echos        da) 7x Menü/up
Empfindlichkeit  (Sensivity) 6x Menü/up   Auswahl auto/manuell - 1x Menü/down    um die Empfindlichkeit manuell zu ändern
Demo 2x Menü/down -1x Pfeil hoch - 1x Menü/down
Bis dann und Petri Heil
Bronni #6#6#6


----------



## Jirko (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eagle - TriFinder 2   Erfahrungen*

ist aber nen feiner input von dir bronni #6 #h


----------

